# Probador de Mosfets



## nene (Mar 15, 2007)

hola a todos....tengo un problema con unos mosfet...son unos IRFP 9240, son de esos que tiene un diodod SD....el problema que tengo es que arme un probador de mosfet que esta dando vueltas por la red...y resulto en la prueba que todos los mosfet estaban en corto...pero cuando mido estos con un multimetro (continuidad)...resulta que solo dos estan en corto...

luego de los restantes arme el ciruito de la figura 2..este sirve para agrupar los mosfets y resulta que los que para el probador estaban en corto, el voltimetro tiene una medida...pero si realmenete estubiesen en corto...no deberia medir cero???.....

bueno abajo adjunto las imagenes....espero que me puedan ayudar!...

Saludos. Nene!.


----------



## livestrong (Sep 19, 2009)

bueno estoy armando el segundo circuito a ver si funciona


----------



## livestrong (Oct 12, 2009)

Arme el segundo y no sirve, se calienta el integrado y los leds no encienden


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Oct 12, 2009)

Livestrong,hace un tiempo atras lei los post de 02 experimentados tecnicos de Sist.Audio/Video que armaron el 2do.Probador que expones(comunidadelectronicos)y se declaran satisfechos de sus resultados.¿Es posible que hayas cometido algun error involuntario en su conexionado? Te doy el link de los post que te he comentado,para que retomes la confianza, corrobores por ti mismo y hagas una exaustiva revision del tuyo: http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=3192&hilit=probador+mosfet El probador y sus detalles de operacion se encuentra en: http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probador-mosfet.htm En el cual se advierte que C1 no debe ser mayor que 10uF,pues,incidirian sobre el ''altas ctes.de fuga'' haciendo que se comporte como un corto-cicuito sin lograr cargarse.-


----------



## ilcapo (Nov 28, 2010)

hola !  Arme el circuito y tiene razon livestrong el circuito no funciona, ojo con la basura que anda dando vueltas por internet ! saludos !


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Dic 10, 2010)

ilcapo dijo:


> hola ! Arme el circuito y tiene razon livestrong el circuito no funciona, ojo con la basura que anda dando vueltas por internet ! saludos !


¿Es posible que alguno de los orificios de insercion del I.C. este fuera de tolerancia o "desbocado"?


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola barry utilize otro IC con otro zócalo, pero sigue sin funcionar, vos lo armaste y te funcionó?? saludos


----------



## berto9 (Dic 15, 2010)

Yo lo he armado y enhorabuena por este apunte me esta salvando la papeleta....gracias


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 16, 2010)

y te funciono sin problemas Berto9 ??? yo modificandolo un poco logre que los leds se enciiendan ,,, el problema ahora es que se encienden pero estando los mosfets en buen estado o quemados jejeje,,,


----------



## berto9 (Dic 19, 2010)

Pues bueno lo estoy utilizando con los iRFP 260 y sus series,STW45NM50FD,con los que normalmente trabajo y ya te digo me detecta asta los que alguna vez falla el Gate,que son dificiles de detectar....


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 20, 2010)

Tenes algun IRF 640 para probarlo ?? yo solo tengo ese para probar si funciona el  probador de mosfets ,,, y no funciona,,, a lo mejor será por el diodo que trae adentro--->(ver datasheet) ??? 

no creo que sea por esto porq el diodo es muy comun,,, pero es lo unico que se me ocurre que pueda estar molestando  

saludos !!!



			
				delafuente dijo:
			
		

> hola ese probador es para SCR no para mosfet
> 
> aguas con lo que bajas ....



lo probaste y te funciona bien con los SCR ? si tenes la info pasala a ver si hay algun error en el circuito publicado por nene en #1    saludos !


----------



## delafuente (Dic 20, 2010)

hola Ilcapo, lo utilizamos como equipo de laboratorio

si los 2 led se enciendes esta en corto el diodo interno
si enciende un diodo es de x polaridad
si enciende el otro es de otra polaridad
si no enciende esta quemado internamente

 asi lo usamos nosotros y no tenemos problemas 

dejame buscar el diagrama con las adecuaciones extras que le pusimos y funciona de forma automatica.

lo estamos rediseñanado para ver la posibilidad de que un numerico nos indique la polaridad o 
dañado, en cuanto lo tengo lo subo


----------



## berto9 (Dic 20, 2010)

Aqui tienes mi esquema y ya me cuentas.Yo al la primera no fui capaz de hacerlo marchar,hay que fijarseVer el archivo adjunto Probador de transistores MOS.doc


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 21, 2010)

OK gracias quedo a la espera del circuito  

y probando el de berto!

saludos !


----------



## rockberto (Ene 12, 2011)

bueno yo solucione el tema moviendo el pulsador a la linea k une la union del condensados con el cmos49049 a la resistencia de 10k, osea la linea vertical k viene justo despues de la resistencia de 2.2k


----------



## d0rad0 (Ene 13, 2011)

Pues yo lo he montado y con canal N funciona perfecto.

LO que pasa es que en alguna pagina las explicaciones estan equivocadas....

Por pasos al conectarlo se enciende solo uno de los leds parpadeando, esto debe ser así en los mosfet con diodo de proteccion.

Cuando pulsas el pulsador se encienden los dos. Probado con IRF630, IRFP250N, 7N60B, IRFZ44, y no se que mas, le puse todos los que tenia por la caja. De los IFRP250 uno me encendio los dos leds sin pulsar nada, lo comprobe y efestivamente en corto.

Lo he probado con un IRF9640 y nada no se poruqe no funciona.


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 17, 2011)

alguien seria tan amable de subir el PCB , me hise uno , con un pcb de mi diseño , tal ves sea la hora , pero no logro que ande como corresponde.
con los Mosfet , canal N anda .... tengo que mirar en el frasquito de los quemados aver si efectivamente detecta los que no andan

pero con los canal P no , todos , nuevos, usados , rotos y sanos los conecto y quedan parpadenado los 2 leds, aprete o no el pulsador . 


publico aqui mi PCB por si alguien tiene ganas de revisarla.

algunos valores estab cambiados, la R de 1k lapuse de 470 por que los leds brillavan poco y el C de 4.7 lo puse de 1uf para junto con una R de 100K para que se vea a aprox 1hz el destello.

EN la simulación con live wire, no me funciona tampoco con los Mosfet canal P.. asi que no se como es la cosa.


----------



## d0rad0 (Nov 19, 2011)

buff me olvide de este tema si a alguien le sigue interesando yo al final monte un probador de semiconductores con un PIC.

Yo lo he probador y funciona perfecto.


----------



## Rnl (Nov 22, 2012)

hola me puedes explicar un poco mas de tu probador de semiconductores y como te indica si esta dañado o esta bien


----------



## ilcapo (Nov 30, 2012)

hola dorado ahora que lo veo este mismo proyecto lo hizo un amigo pero nunca le funciono porque no lo pudo calibrar, podrias explicar como hiciste la calibracion ? gracias !


----------



## d0rad0 (Nov 30, 2012)

A ver hace tiempo que tengo el probador montado y cerrado en caja, pero creo que habia que corticircuitar las tres puntas, y arrancar la placa con el JP1 cerrado.


----------

